# Carburetor Rebuild



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Received all of my gear from summit today so I plan on rebuilding the carb while I'm at work. I didn't know if there's any specialty tools I should take. I was just figuring an allen wrench set, 1/4 in socket set, small screwdriver and some carb cleaner. If there's anything else you can think of let me know as I'd like to do it on the clock. Thanks all.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

1 inch wrench to remove filter element at front. Phillips and wide flat plate for jets. needle nose. razor blades if gaskets stick, to get top off, need to remove the pin holding piston lever.


----------

